# BNBF Welsh qualifier results



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Teens

1 Matthew Dobson

2 Kurt Davis

3 Lewis McKenna

4 Joshua Dickens

Juniors

1 Jason Rose

2 Rory Sutherland

3 Jay Davey

4 Paul Lawrence

Masters

1 Brian Skeete

2 Barry Williams

3 Terry Wyatt

4 Nicholas Richards

Over 50s

1 Goerge Kerr

2 Peter Middleton

3 Dennis Spraggs

Miss Figure

1 Ildiko Iliffe

2 Frances Heywood

Novice

1 Kenneth Mudoola

2 Andrew Smerdon

3 James Tantram

4 David Bate

Lightweight

1 Darren Loxton

2 Philip Brown

3 Ryszard Tokarczyk

4 Chi Wong

Middleweight

1 Glen Danbury

2 Lawrence King

3 Lewis Hort

Heavyweight

1 Mark Claxton

2 Samuel Fomba

3 Anthony Potts

4 Nick Openshaw

Miss Physique

1 Carol Nicholls

Overall Mens winner : MARK CLAXTON

Best female presentation : ildiko Iliffe

Best male presentation : Lawrence King

Best wheels : Mark Claxton


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

cheers for posting the full results dawn - nice seeing you at the weekend


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Well done everyone.

Told you you would do well Glen.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratutions Glen!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice seeing you too Glen. Forgot myself for a brief moment and whooped when Dave called your name on for your routine  Got a telling off from Kerry LOL!!

Keep up the hard work for the finals, going to be a good show.


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> Well done everyone.
> 
> Told you you would do well Glen.


LOl - its was touch and go IMO - could have easily been third as it was a tough class

nice to get a win when only 90-95% though - i am a weirdo though as from the front look several weeks out but from the rear look rock solid:confused1:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Dawn said:


> Nice seeing you too Glen. Forgot myself for a brief moment and whooped when Dave called your name on for your routine  Got a telling off from Kerry LOL!!
> 
> Keep up the hard work for the finals, going to be a good show.


you all looked so stern from that angle :lol:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm only caught laughing and blushing when the guys trunks are too big!! But please don't go to those lengths!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------

